# Assurance portable



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

aprés quelque recherche je suis tombé sur ça : http://www.webassur.com/ qui a deja essayer ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

135 euros/an pour un ordi de 3000 euros, c'est plus correct que ce que j'ai vu jusque là.

Par contre quelle est la valeur de l'ordinateur ? Le prix d'achat ?


----------



## nekura (18 Mars 2003)

J'avais déjà vu ça, et failli prendre cette assurance.
Sauf que... j'ai lu les petites lignes des conditions générales.

En gros, pour que l'assurance marche, les conditions sont assez limitées.

*Vol* 
Pour être couvert par l'assurance, il faut que le vol soit caractérisé, c'est à dire qu'il y ait eu violence ou effraction (et je ne crois pas que le vol à l'arraché d'un sac en bandoulière soit dans la catégorie "violence"). C'est une clause assez classique, mais assez gênante.

J'aime bien mon Ti, mais je ne vais pas non plus risquer un coup de couteau pour le protéger (et y'en a qui tuent pour bien moins que ça... un collègue de boulot s'est fait froidement poignarder parce qu'il refusait de "faire don" de son téléphone)

Oubliez également le vol d'un sac dans le train, ou la perte pure et simple.

En gros, ça marche que si vous vous faites cambrioler, casser votre voiture (mais qui laisse son portable sur la lunette arrière ?) ou agresser avec violence dans la rue.

*Dommages*
Les habituelles exclusions de garantie sont là (inondation hors catastrophe naturelle, guerre, explosion de centrale nucléaire) mais on trouve aussi des choses assez gênantes :
- le portable n'est pas couvert pour des dommages s'il est mal emballé / protégé. En gros, si vous ne le transportez pas dans une malette rigide avec parois blindées de 10cm d'épaisseur, laissez tomber.
- les usure, rayures, bosses, cloques ne sont pas couvertes
- les cables, batteries, antennes, ne sont pas couvertes
- les dommages subis lors d'une tentative de vol (avec ou sans violence) ne sont pas couverts
- les dommages si il y a négligence du propriétaire ne sont pas couverts (chute, café renversé, etc)
- etc...

Personnellement, je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à trouver un cas pratique et envisageable de dommage qui soit couvert.

Bref, j'ai finalement décidé de ne pas souscrire à cette assurance


----------



## Farfouille (18 Mars 2003)

Impressionnant nekura
Merci beaucoup pour ces infos.
J'ai pourtant toujours su qu'il fallait lire les contrats d'assurance même si c'est écrit en petit, mais je n'en ai souvent pas le courage.
Encore merci pour cette leçon


----------



## nekura (18 Mars 2003)

Il suffit de se faire avoir une fois, et après on apprend très vite


----------



## Baloo (20 Mars 2003)

A la MAIF ils ont une assurance RAQVAM habitation qui couvre très bien tous les pb liés aux portables, que ce soit des pb de dégradation par maladresse, (choc, liquide reversé, etc.) par accident ou des problèmes de vol. Ceci est valable quelque soit  le lieu et la personne à l'origine du sinistre.
Donc quand on a une assurance habitation à la MAIF, c'est cool.

En revanche cela ne dispense pas de prendre l'assurance AppleCare pour tous les petits bobos à régler rapidement au quotidien. Pour avoir eu l'occasion d'y faire appel de nombreuses fois, je suis fan : rapide (2 jours à tout casser), et efficace.


----------



## nekura (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Baloo:</font><hr /> * A la MAIF ils ont une assurance RAQVAM habitation qui couvre très bien tous les pb liés aux portables, que ce soit des pb de dégradation par maladresse, (choc, liquide reversé, etc.) par accident ou des problèmes de vol. Ceci est valable quelque soit  le lieu et la personne à l'origine du sinistre.
Donc quand on a une assurance habitation à la MAIF, c'est cool.* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bah ça alors... Comme quoi, avant d'aller chercher une assurance ailleurs, j'aurais du commencer par appeler mon propre assureur =D
Je me fendrai d'un coup de fil demain


----------



## pampelune (21 Mars 2003)

Moi aussi je suis à la MAIF et je n'avais jamais fait attention à ça !!!

Merci de l'info.


----------



## itimik (22 Mars 2003)

il y a aussi l'assurance pour dégâts électriques... en cas de surtension... pratique quand on a un PC... c'est un domaine sur lequel les assurances sont cool... selon le montant... mais allez vérifier une carte mère une fois qu'elle a été changée...
souvent les assurances ne sont pas vraiment au courant. le taux de remboursement est meilleur que celui de revente..
dans le dictionnaire des histoires drôles il y a des histoires de paysans assurés et de granges qui brûlent...


----------

